# Incorporating chilled fog inside the house.



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been working on some ideas to have chilled fog pumped into the house, perhaps even through a cauldron on a table/buffet table however having a fog machine near by would be way too noisy. I'm thinking of running some pvc piping through a door or window and having the fog machine/chiller outside, has anyone else ever had to do anything like this?

:googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've never pumped it any distance but the last time I experienced chilled fog indoors it made for some wicked condensation on the floors. You might consider alternatives if you have hardwood floors; they'd get hazardous. If you have carpet be prepared to give it some drying time.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if the fog residue would dry without leaving something behind


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

You’ll also need to have good ventilation, I would imagine, even though it is chilled.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Fog indoors = not good 

You may want to try one of those small bubble fogger thingys that sit in water (sorry I just cant remember what they are called)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

those ultrasonics may be best for this situation.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

Agreed on the ultrasonics, use 2-4 of them for decent output. You can always stick to the good old dry ice. Chemical fog condensation can become really slick really fast.

a couple things to consider if you do use a fogger.

Longer tube = heavy condensation IN the tube
If you chill the fog before the tube you will have to fill the whole tube with chilled fog to get to exit
Juice is slick
Ventilation is KEY, as the fog will warm and rise.

with Case #2 the condensation in the tube will be MUCH MUCH higher.

hope this helps.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be hesitant to use too much dry ice in an enclosed room.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depending on what you're looking to do, but a couple of ultrasonic misters might be a good alternative...?


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'd be hesitant to use too much dry ice in an enclosed room.


having all your guests getting light headed would certainly add to the effect. But in all seriousness, yes too much dry ice can be harmful as it is pure CO².

I wonder what the health threshold amounts are for Chemical fog and Dry Ice fog. I can almost imagine that Chemical fog reaches it first but I don't know.

A lot of special effects people use a 55gal drum with a heater and fan to output a ton of low lying dry ice fog. there is a picture of one on this page.
http://www.urbancom.us/fog.htm
just scroll down a bit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat idea they had there.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are called "Rumblepots" in the biz. I've been seriously considering building some... I estimated one would cost about $350 to make, and they sell for over two grand. Up to $4500 depending on the wattage and options.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Just a note: I have been at two parties where people had asthma attacks due to foggers being used indoors.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I would never run a fogger inside a house. Never. That's prime for a Darwin award....


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been to clubs and have seen a lot where foggers are used without any ill affects, and I'm not talking about flooding the room with it either. I'm just looking to have a bit of low fog billowing out from time to time. I think I'll look into a few ideas I have and post back the results.

I've used ultrasonic misters and those would leave A LOT of condensation everywhere.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

In a club there is better ventilation then in a house, low lying fog will dissipate by rising in a club you have a high ceiling higher than in most houses even with a vaulted ceiling


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

We've got 15-20 foot ceilings and numerous windows are usually open as well for my thunder/lighting and wind. I'll work on a few more ideas to achieve the right affect.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh! That may be different. I didn't know you were going to have open windows.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, the area I'm looking to have the fog on the ground is pretty much part of the great room, which has high ceilings and towards the side several windows which are usually open so the curtains blow a little with the lightning and thunder. They're far enough to where they shouldn't blow the fog away too quickly.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I haven’t read this full thread so if I repeat this, I apologize right now...

A story... I was a little (just tiny bit) inebriated... okay, a lot... and the guys decided to pull out the guitars and strum a few songs.. heavy metal songs so I decide to pull out my new fog machine... well Low and behold. the fog set off my ADT which is the alarm system we have that is hooked up to the fire dept... I couldn’t remember my pass code... due to the inebriation and I got a slap on the wrist for that...

So be careful... make sure you are not in the vicinity that your fire alarm will go off... Its not all that pleasant. and I don’t recommend you turn off your alarm.. you never know what may happen.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah yes, definitely know about the old fire alarm going off, haha. Happened way back when I was in middle school, they were setting up for an airband show and the fogger set the school alarms off, next thing you know several firetrucks were there. :laughvil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Had the same thing happen during shows I've done. heh


----------

